# Coca-Cola Christmas Bottle - Aiken SC



## Augusta GA (Apr 1, 2018)

Please forgive my newbie questions, but I am just starting out in the bottle world.

I recently picked up an Aiken, SC Christmas Coke in very good or maybe excellent condition.

It's marked CHATT 28.

The color is a very pale green, much lighter that the average Coke bottle.  Does the color affect value?

Approximately how much is the bottle worth?

Is there a soda bottle price guide that I should have?

Thanks!


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 3, 2018)

Any chance of posting some pics?  Christmas cokes are always good ones.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2018)

Lots of reproductions out there but i don't know if any of the reproductions will say CHATT28? Can you post a pic of the bottom? LEON.


----------



## Augusta GA (Apr 5, 2018)

Here are some crude pics:


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 5, 2018)

That bottle looks legit to me. I think they range anywhere from 5$ to 25$. Also the slight color difference probably doesn't affect value much either. But if someone else knows more please chime in! I am not an expert.


----------



## Augusta GA (Apr 5, 2018)

It's probably hard to tell from the pics, but the color difference is actually very noticeable.  The green tint is very slight.  More clear than green.  Yes, maybe someone can suggest a more specific value.  Thanks!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Apr 7, 2018)

As far as Xmas Cokes go, that one is in great shape!


----------



## Augusta GA (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes, it's in very fine condition.  

Still hoping someone can suggest a value.  Is there a price guide for soda bottles?


----------



## grime5 (Apr 14, 2018)

its listed as a common bottle the 1915 aiken is scarce i would estimate 10 to 20 dollars


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2018)

It looks legit. Bill Porters Coke book calls it common.. Probably $10 - $20 as grime5 said. LEON.

P.S. The CHATT 28 means Chattanooga glass co. & the 28 is the Date.


----------



## Augusta GA (Apr 15, 2018)

Good information guys.  Thanks.

Never heard of the Porter Coke book.  I will be researching that.


----------

